# Midway Close Out on Lee Progressives



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I was thinking about a new reloading press. Got one under $200 brand new, everything I need since I already have some stuff. This just seemed like a really good deal:
Lee Pro 1000 Progressive Press Kit 357 Mag 357 Maximum


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Not my thing,thanks though


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice, I have the same set in 38/357Mag. Still not set-up, too many boarders. May look for some kind of roll-top desk/bench so I can put it in plain sight.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Not my thing,thanks though


Found that out the hard way.

Not just Lee,but Midway seems to be locking my confuser lately


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There are a few Lee products I use. Just haven't ordered anything from Midway in a very long time. With Midway and Brownells for that matter, its been either a back order situation or they no longer carry it situation. Depressing.

Ripon,
Congrats on the progressive press that sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

The Pro 100 is an interesting proposition, you'll not see many progressives for under $200. Seems most guys that own them either love them or hate them (although I think most of the haters are guy that have never used one). I've always been curious as to why it's so much cheaper than all the other progressives out there. I generally like Lee equipment for the value, their dies work well and are usually cheaper than all other manufacturers. I'd love to own a progressive but it's just not in the cards right now, I've been looking at the Hornady Lock N Load Ammo Plant progressive. Maybe in the next couple years I'll finally get to pick one up.

-Infidel


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've owned a Pro 1000,2 reloader "C" presses, and a 3 & 4 hole turret. I currently have 1 "C" press left. I use a RCBS RS2,and a Lyman Spartan.

The guys who bought my Lee presses love them.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Most of my equipment is Lee. Started with a Lee single stage press that I still have and use for certain calibers. Nothing wrong with Lee equipment. Very good bang for the buck IMO.

Looked long and hard at progressives. Talked to a lot of reloaders. Finally settled on a Dillon 550 a couple months ago. Couldn't be happier with the choice. 

BTW, good luck with the Lee progressive. Sounds like you got a good deal.:smile:


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I own a Lee hand press and some dies. I keep it set up for a field reloading kit. It works well. But for reloading at home I use Dillon. 
Let us know hoy your Lee progressive works for you.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Generally I reload about 3x a year, its usually about a 10 day process, and I get all that I need out of each trip. Its not normal for me to reload anything in January, but having gotten this as my Christmas gift to myself its up and running and I've churned out about 300 357's and fired off 50 of them last weekend without a hicup - these were paper cutters nothing special but good for practice.

BTW I have the hand press as well. I actually like it a great deal and used it on large caliber rifle calibers - with the 357/38 dies I got a 300 WM die since I abandoned the 338lp. I haven't used these dies - probably won't till summer but am looking forward to it.



sarge1967 said:


> I own a Lee hand press and some dies. I keep it set up for a field reloading kit. It works well. But for reloading at home I use Dillon.
> Let us know hoy your Lee progressive works for you.


----------

